# Kifaru Rambling Rifles



## mountainstreams (Mar 23, 2010)

Kifaru Rambling Rifles:

Does anyone own, or have any information on these rifles? I read about them, in "Deer Rifles & Cartridges" by Wayne van Zwoll, he says its a 4lbs. 4 oz (including sling, and scope) take-down rifle.

I would love to get my hands on one of them, but i can't seemed to find who manufactures them? I went to Kifaru internationals website http://www.kifaru.net/
looking for some info, and it looks like all they sell are packs. I've looked at the online firearm auctions, and haven't found any for sale either.

Thanks for any info,
mountainstreams

I found this picture of one, online[attachment=0:1xn9pu8d]Kifaru.jpg[/attachment:1xn9pu8d]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Talk about a white whale Captain Ahab!

I have never heard of these guys before, so decided to do a little research on them. Not a lot of info out there (at least that I found). I also looked at a few dealers and firearm auctions, but nothing was pulling up. I think you have a difficult search on your hands.

BTW: interesting idea using that elongated piece of the stock as a handle. Also, can the accuracy be all that good considering the barrel has all the stress on the lug?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I had never heard of them either so I did some searching last night too. Didn't find a whole lot either. I did find a post on another forum from someone who works for Kifaru saying they are working on a newer generation rifle, and it was very slow in the works. That was dated over a year ago. Sounds like they haven't been made for 5-6 years. Interesting design and concept. I kinda want to see one up close just to satisfy my curiosity on a few of the rifle's details. 

That picture is of one currently for sale ($3600, 7mm RSAUM), in case you didn't know already.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> Also, can the accuracy be all that good considering the barrel has all the stress on the lug?


Bax, I'm not sure what you mean by this...... I'm not familiar with these rifles, but I'd assume that the recoil lug is part of the action and is bedded to the stock. The barrel threads into the reciever (just like most any other bolt gun). Theoretically it would be as accurate as any other floated rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for asking for clarification Chet. 

I wonder if Having the barrel attach in the manner it does will cause added strain on the action because the full weight isn't equally distributed (at least thats the way it appears to me) so I wonder if the barrel will start to bow from a lack of restraint? Hope that made more sense. It's been a long few days....


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I understand, but all of my rifles are in essence the same way. The only place they touch anything is where they screw into the reciever. Nothing supports the barrel forward of the recoil lug, with exception of my kimber (the first few inches of barrel is bedded). I cant tell from the pic how this barrel attaches, but I'd assume it'd be strong and true due to effecting headspace. I'd like to play with one, but I'll stick to my "heavy" rifles. I don't feel I have the right to complain about the heft of a gun as long as I'm packing extra pounds around my waist! lol


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a picture of how they are set up Chet. Just confuses me a bit because I would think that having a bedded action and the first few inches of the barrel before the free float allows for a reduction in tension. But again, I may just be up in the night. (Literally  )
But without being able to physically handle this rifle and see its full make up, I might be jumping to conclusions too


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

If you were to hold the barrel with your fore-hand or rest the barrel for the shot, accuracy would suffer.
But as long as you hold or rest the gun with the forearm extension thingy piece of the stock, then it would theoretically shoot as good as any other rifle.


----------

